# 1-8-10 videos / "clips"



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are a few videos of pushes that I shot with my phone. I have a few more brief ones that I'll add later. Time for sleep now! 
1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

how come it sounds like a diesel and you have a v blade? Your sign does not match!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats just an optical illusion....
lol in all seriousness; I was running a truck for another member on here. I wish I had a diesel / V


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

dammit colin, I wanna plow lots now hahahaha


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EGLC;950499 said:


> dammit colin, I wanna plow lots now hahahaha


Lots are way better then most driveways. I'm not a big fan of driveways but I'm getting paid to plow so I do as I'm asked to by the boss.


----------



## dually one (Oct 30, 2009)

i love plowing lots with my diesel i don't have a v but i got a f-350 dually i give the driveways to my guys who work for me nice videos


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice vids man PSD sounds great what type of blade is on that truck


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I hate doing driveways, but I have about 35 drives, and about 4 commercials. Guess I gotta take whatever comes my way. 

Nice videos Colin


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

same hear i dont care for driveways i rather have some lots
but got to make the money somehow


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

mike psd;950750 said:


> nice vids man PSD sounds great what type of blade is on that truck


8'6" unimount mvp


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

what year ford is that your running colin?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Think it said it was a 99. Looks good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;951095 said:


> what year ford is that your running colin?


Austin's correct, she's a 99


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great vids buddy....im happy for you. On the phone i could gear ur excitment....watch out for those curbs


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;951414 said:


> great vids buddy....im happy for you. On the phone i could gear ur excitment....watch out for those curbs


lol ya it was great.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

No video commentating?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol I was thinking about turning up the radio for the vids but id rather have the truck be the sound track


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;951457 said:


> lol I was thinking about turning up the radio for the vids but id rather have the truck be the sound track


Good Choice. We didn't want to hear you singing along with Jonas Brothers or Miley anyway.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the truck would crash itself if that ever came through the speakers.
And only 1 year until miley is legal...... LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;951814 said:


> I think the truck would crash itself if that ever came through the speakers.
> And only 1 year until miley is legal...... LOL


Well, if anything good had to come out of mentioning her, that was it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wheres the video of you barreling over the island?

Nice job Colin, That lot is fun on big snows. You made a nice wall of snow. You cant even see the store from the gas station across the street.

Also, Here is the truck Colin is driving. Its the silver one


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker79;952091 said:


> Wheres the video of you barreling over the island?
> lol that somehow that didnt make it into the videos
> Nice job Colin, That lot is fun on big snows. You made a nice wall of snow. You cant even see the store from the gas station across the street.
> I tried :salutersportxysport
> Also, Here is the truck Colin is driving. Its the silver one


I had alot of fun lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are the rest of the videos! On a few I had to drop my phone to steer/control the plow so they didnt turn out so great. But the one you do get a nice silhouette of yours truly lol.

#5





#6





#7
-Dropped the phone going into the pile. the rest was good though lol.





#8
quick little one, I was steering with the hand I had my phone in so I had to turn the wheel which = camera turning too lol.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

you drive like ur drunk...lol Are you in scoop mode the whole time?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

In every single one of these vids yes but these were all mostly setup by windrowing in straight. Part of that lot is really bouncy lol
I did spend alot of time in scoop though during that storm.


----------

